
Show HN: Use-Undo – React Hooks to Implement Undo and Redo Functionality - xxhomey19
https://github.com/xxhomey19/use-undo
======
yodon
Is there similar functionality for mobx-state-tree (or an easy way to allow
this to work with mobx-state-tree)?

Also I couldn't tell if there was an easy way to implement "transactions"
(multiple state elements that change simultaneously and should be undone as a
single operation)

